# Building problem 460



## klip (Oct 24, 2010)

For building problem 460 (d) usinf load combination 0.9D+E/1.4, the solution includes a 33% increase for allowable stress? Is this justified in IBC?

Also for (B), the wood member is designed using ASD approach, when do they include 1.2 load factor for dead load? Does this make sense?

Thanks,


----------



## McEngr (Oct 24, 2010)

klip said:


> For building problem 460 (d) usinf load combination 0.9D+E/1.4, the solution includes a 33% increase for allowable stress? Is this justified in IBC?
> Also for (B), the wood member is designed using ASD approach, when do they include 1.2 load factor for dead load? Does this make sense?
> 
> Thanks,



This particular problem has been brought up before. I believe that the consensus is that ACI 530-02 specifically states that you can, but the governing code is IBC 2003 in that particular case. I believe that ACI 530-05 has taken this language out, but in either case, the IBC load combinations would govern as the hierarchical path to code. I don't have the SE II review problem in front of me (at work), but I think the 1.2 load factor for dead load would only be for LRFD (strength combinations).


----------



## klip (Oct 26, 2010)

This particular problem has been brought up before. I believe that the consensus is that ACI 530-02 specifically states that you can, but the governing code is IBC 2003 in that particular case. I believe that ACI 530-05 has taken this language out, but in either case, the IBC load combinations would govern as the hierarchical path to code. I don't have the SE II review problem in front of me (at work), but I think the 1.2 load factor for dead load would only be for LRFD (strength combinations).


----------

